

Try Haskell now with interactive tutorial - alrex021
http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/b7dil/try_haskell_now_with_t_and_wip_interactive/

======
old-gregg
Why isn't Microsoft trying out Haskell? Reading "Coders at Work" I was
surprised to learn that research/development of Haskell's GHC is financed
almost entirely by Microsoft, yet they aren't using it even for internal
purposes as far as I know. And for their own functional language (F#) they
picked ML to build on.

I wonder why.

~~~
phren0logy
I don't remember where I saw this, but I recall reading that they actually
considered it. Ultimately, however, the pure functional style just didn't jive
with .Net very well, so F# was born to allow functional style to live along
side of the rest of .Net comfortably. The F# lite syntax also takes some cues
from Haskell.

------
dons
WIP, but frontpage on ycombinator. Good work!

By the way, if you like this, feel free to subscribe to
<http://haskell.reddit.com/>

~~~
jrockway
I like how the first sentence in the post is, "Please don't post this [to]
proggit; it's still WIP." I guess HN is not proggit ;)

------
grinich
Wow. This looks great. Maybe I'll finally get around to trying Haskell!

~~~
Estragon
I tried it out.[1] You won't learn much, at this stage. It is a promising
idea, though.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/b7dil/try_haskell_n...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/b7dil/try_haskell_now_with_t_and_wip_interactive/c0lc5b1)

------
tolmasky
Nothing happens when I hit return after 5 + 7. I tried Safari and Firefox :/

~~~
christopherdone
Hi there. This happened last night after I was tweaking the number of FastCGI
processes. I changed it from four backends to one. Then Lighttpd believed the
backend was overloaded:

2010-03-01 07:16:21: (mod_fastcgi.c.2926) backend is overloaded; we'll disable
it for 2 seconds and send the request to another backend instead: reconnects:
0 load: 131 2010-03-01 07:16:24: (mod_fastcgi.c.3569) all handlers for
/haskell-json.fcgi on haskell-json.fcgi are down.

I doubt there were 131 requests to the FastCGI process at the same time but
I'll have to seek more information about it.
<http://redmine.lighttpd.net/issues/1825>

For now I've set it back to four backends as that never had this problem.

~~~
tolmasky
Great, working again.

